# How long will this take??



## mytoofhurts (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking into buying a Kubota L2800 w/ a 6ft. Woods or Landpride finishing mower for cutting 3 acres around my house...how long will this take w/ this mower?? Would I better off getting a ZTR? But w/ a ZTR I'm paying an awful lot of money for something that can only cut grass. I've also got another lot that needs some dirt work, tree/bush removal, and general clean up. I'm trying to justify the extra money for a tractor instead of a ZTR...BTW, my 3 acres is pretty much clear w/ only a house and gardening around the house. One more thing, do you guys recommend a Land Pride mower or a Woods mower? Thanks a million...this website is awesome!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum MTH! You are right that the tractor is much more useful than the ZTR. Depending upon how much trimming/close up work is involved with mowing that areas you have in mind; the L2800 can make fast work of it or in some cases could actually be too large and slow you down as compared to a smaller machine such as the BX23. 

I cut about 5 acres around the house with a John Deere F525. It can cut circles around the 4410 when it comes to mowing around trees, edges, and fences. In the open field areas, the 4410 can cut a lot more faster with the 72 in. MMM. It is just too big to get up close around the house, yard, and surroundings. 

If you have just open area to cut the L2800 with a finish mower will do fine but it you have a lot of trimming around obstacles, perhaps a smaller machine may serve you better.

With respect to time; I can cut 3 acres with the 72in. MMM in less than an hour unless I run into a bunch of obstacles I have to trim around that slow me down. 

I am sure other members who has this model or similar equipment will jump in with some ideas and comments as well.


----------



## mytoofhurts (Apr 11, 2007)

Which finishing mower is better??--Landpride or Woods?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mytoofhurts _
> *Which finishing mower is better??--Landpride or Woods? *


That is a REALLY tough call to make there. If someone asked me who are the two top mower manufacturers; Landpride and Woods would be the 2 names that come to mind immediately. Both make excellent quality equipment. I guess the deciding factor would be to compare the models of each that you feel would work best in your application and go with the model with the features and price I like best. I think you would be VERY happy with either. I personally own a number of Landpride impliments and can attest that they are top knotch but they are also top price. Woods in not cheap either. I take it that you are considering a rear finish mower (RFM) so I think I would lean towards the Landpride models. That is my personal preference. Again I think you will be very happy with either so in that case, price would be a big determining factor.


----------



## mytoofhurts (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help...I'm trying to justify to my wife I should spend the extra $$ for the tractor instead of the ZTR. I want a good cut around the house (I don't mind a little trimming w/ my weedeater where it's needed) but I also want something that is versitile when I need to do other projects. Convincing my wife is the hard part of the decision...Thanks again for your insight!!


----------

